# Internet Explorer im Vollbildmodus starten



## question (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wie man den Iexplorer im Vollbildmodus von einem JavaProgramm(ohne JavaScript) öffnet.
Danke im voraus

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Titel angepasst._


----------



## Sky (20. Mai 2005)

Das geht IMHO nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2005)

Das geht, wenn man vorher die Registry manipuliert.

```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software\ Microsoft\ Internet Explorer\ Main
```
den Eintrag FullScreen (Datentyp Zeichenfolge) auf den Wert "YES" setzen


----------



## question (20. Mai 2005)

Benötige aber keine Menüleiste(nicht sichtbar) und die URL darf auch nicht sichtbar sein.
Danke im voraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2005)

Direkt aus einem Java-Programm heraus:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("iexplore -k");
```


----------



## question (20. Mai 2005)

Danke werd es mal probieren.


----------



## question (23. Mai 2005)

das mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec("iexplore.exe -k") klappt leider nicht da bekomm ich Fehlermeldung
Fehler: Could not invoke browser, command=iexplore.exe -k
Bitte um weitere Hilfe bin schon total verzweifelt da es echt wichtig ist!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2005)

Also ich habe mal eine Klasse geschrieben, die den IE im Vollbildmodus und ohne Menü etc. öffnet.
Allerdings habe ich es bisher nur geschafft, wenn die Klasse im Verzeichnis des Internet Explorers aufgerufen wird.
Sobald ich das Verzeichnis mit in den Befehl hinein nehme, gehts nicht mehr.
Testumgebung: Windows XP und Java 1.5

```
import java.io.*;

public class OpenIExplorer {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      try {
          Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("iexplore.exe -k");
      }
      catch(IOException e) {}
   }
}
```

Du kannst den Befehl _iexplore -k_ auch mal im Startmenü unter _Ausführen_ ausprobieren.


----------

